

Introducing Annotated Stacktraces - oellegaard
http://blog.opbeat.com/posts/introducing-annotated-stacktraces/

======
makwarth
Hey, I'm the co-founder of Opbeat. Thanks for sharing! Would love feedback on
our release.

